# Tampa, FL: Looking for Game to play in



## Leopold (Oct 23, 2002)

need a game to play during the week after 5pm, no weekends (i dm).

 Any D20 system or Shadowrun will do.

email me: bd_92@yahoo.com


----------



## BluWolf (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm looking to get a T20 group together here in Tampa. Not sure when it will pull together as I have only found 1 other person interested.

You might also want to look here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MTBDDG/


----------



## Leopold (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks for the link. let me know if you get more people and end up running one. i would play in it if it's during the week..


----------

